# Peimeno/Menopause? How to talk to Dr.s? Listen?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Ladies of these years...I am 38 closer to 39. My cycles the past 6 months have been strange. Its like I am having a period everyother month. Also I know I am having hot flashes on and off. I quit taking antidepressants/antianxiety meds 8 weeks ago. I am doing okay as far as that goes. Was seeing a psych who was changing my meds every two weeks and I almost lost it.I feel clear headed but this cycle stuff is strange. I am also gaining weight real easy. I keep exercising but its not working.Are these all signs? and how do I get a doc to listen to me? Or is this changes from coming off the meds. My reg. doc (male) thinks not.My mom also passed away in Nov. and wouldn't it figure I have problems now and can't ask her if this is what she experienced. She was done with menopause at 40 ish.Just curious for input. Thanks! Take care everyone!Vamplady


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would see the gynocologist rather than the regular doctor.Sometimes changes in cycles are just part of the getting older thing, but it may not be and the gynocologist usually is the best place to get that sorted out.I would just go in with a matter of fact dates when things started changing and see what tests they think they need to run to see what is going on.Sometimes Mom info doesn't help. My mom had gone through menopause by 40, and I'm still going strong. I did end up with a fibroid that had to be removed as I was going the other way (more frequent and heavier, which can also just be perimenopause and regular doctor was just watching to see what happened until it got bad enough that he shipped me off).You might need to have your thyroid checked as it can effect cycles and weight, a thyroid check was part of the diagnositc stuff for my cycle issues.K.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

When I first started menopause, my cycles tended to come further apart. I would miss sometimes 2 or 3 months and then have a period. I haven't had a period in about 5 years now. I started menopause late. I was in my fifties. I am now 61. I still have hot flashes now and again, but those have abated in the last year or so. I have also gained weight. By the way, other menopause problems include dry skin and extra hair growth especially on the face. I actually have a problem with a beard. It isn't bad and when it gets noticeable, I shave it off. It isn't dark hair so I am thankful for that.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi vamplady. It could be that you are starting the perimenopause stage. I'm almost 42 and I started having irregular periods here and there in my late 30's, and it's still going on. Check with your gyne, he/she should be able to give you the best info. I noticed increased anxiety starting at this time also. Generally speaking, it is just something that we need to ride out. Check with your doc about possible treatment options. Take care.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Thanks so much for the support.I have had my thyroid checked and its perfect.I will make an appointment tomorrow for the gyno. I am trying to switch to see if the other female doctor is better.I love this site.Vamlady


----------

